# A Year in Spain



## moohaas (Oct 20, 2012)

We are two painters, trying to find the best place to live for a year in Spain. We are not looking for a costal community, but rather somewhere in the heart of Spain. We are obviously seeking something that is economically viable, and good environment to strengthen our language skills.

We would appreciate any suggestions!

Thank you

Moohaas


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

Welcome!

Are you painters in the artistic sense or the decorating sense? (Not that you can't be both of course!)


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

moohaas said:


> We are two painters, trying to find the best place to live for a year in Spain. We are not looking for a costal community, but rather somewhere in the heart of Spain. We are obviously seeking something that is economically viable, and good environment to strengthen our language skills.
> 
> We would appreciate any suggestions!
> 
> ...


:welcome:

you don't say where you're from, which could make a difference in the amount of time you can spend here

if you're EU citizens then you can stay as long as you like, providing that you can prove to the govt that you have sufficient income & healthcare provision to be able to register as resident

so - as long as that's in place .............. Spain is a pretty big country with lots of 'heart'. Where have you visited in Spain - what did you like or not like about the area?

that will help us to help you, as it were


----------



## baldilocks (Mar 7, 2010)

So much depends on your context and interpretation of "heart of Spain". 

If you mean geographical heart then you would probably need to be nearer Madrid, Toledo, Escorial, Avila, etc.

If you mean the psychological heart, that can be anywhere - each autonomous community has its heart and, in some cases, more than one.

As painters (assuming artists) do you prefer people, buildings, town/city-scapes, seascapes, landscapes or ...? Both Alacalaina and I paint, we both live in Andalucía but in different parts, and we have different styles - have a look at various members' photo albums which may give you more local colour than might be found in guide books, etc.


----------



## moohaas (Oct 20, 2012)

baldilocks said:


> So much depends on your context and interpretation of "heart of Spain".
> 
> If you mean geographical heart then you would probably need to be nearer Madrid, Toledo, Escorial, Avila, etc.
> 
> ...


We have both been to Spain a few times, and are in process of getting a visa for at least a year. She is from the United States and I am from Canada. We are varied in what we paint, from landscapes to cities.

We thought that either Seville or Granada would be the best due to the connivence of the city while having the beautiful landscape surrounding the city as well. Of course the simple ideas of housing and such always come to mind. 

Another thought was Badajoz or Caceres for they are a bit more remote and amazing landscapes and cities. We are both open to suggestions.


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

If you want to live cheaply, you will find the further you get from a city you've actually heard of, the cheaper it will be.  That's how I ended up where I am! I am surrounded by beautiful landscapes and there is an even art school in the village. Check out the link in my signature below.

I see you are planning to stay for a year. How are you going to get round the 90-day tourist visa?


----------



## moohaas (Oct 20, 2012)

Alcalaina said:


> If you want to live cheaply, you will find the further you get from a city you've actually heard of, the cheaper it will be.  That's how I ended up where I am! I am surrounded by beautiful landscapes and there is an even art school in the village. Check out the link in my signature below.
> 
> I see you are planning to stay for a year. How are you going to get round the 90-day tourist visa?


We were looking certainly away from the bigger cities. Outside of Badajoz or Merida. We already were shying away from the larger cities. I was thinking perhaps outside of Seville, Caceres or Badajoz. I have been to that region a number of times, and found the area beautiful. We were looking for others, that may be in that region for suggestions, or perhaps opinions on other areas.

Thank you very much for the link!


----------



## Alcalaina (Aug 6, 2010)

moohaas said:


> We were looking certainly away from the bigger cities. Outside of Badajoz or Merida. We already were shying away from the larger cities. I was thinking perhaps outside of Seville, Caceres or Badajoz. I have been to that region a number of times, and found the area beautiful. We were looking for others, that may be in that region for suggestions, or perhaps opinions on other areas.
> 
> Thank you very much for the link!


Well if you do decide to look further south, in the Sierras de Cadiz, let me know ... 

Arcos de la Frontera is very nice, a reasonable-sized town and easy to get to Seville, Jerez etc. You have beautiful natural parks in every direction!


----------

